# Too many rocks?



## javnshu (Oct 3, 2007)

So, I've developed a little rock collecting co-addiction and I'm wondering if I've gone overboard.

This 72 gal. bowfront holds 27 demasoni, 1.5 - 2.5 inches, 10 yellow labs 1 - 3.5 inches and 7 socolofi 3-4 inches. And they were all sleeping when I took this picture. :lol:

My fish seem to stay out of sight a lot - except when they're hungry. Should I remove some rocks to encourage them to come out more? What's the best way to stack rocks? Lots of little caves or bigger caves or a mix for the different sized fish? I'm kind of paranoid about the demasoni beating each other up but I think I made my pile too "dense" with them in mind and am thus cramping the socolofis' bachelor pads. It's hard to bring a lady back to the cave when there's not even room to do a proper tail shake. Guess that's not stopping them though...I've still got plenty of fry.

I love my rocks. :wink: I'm just not sure of the best way to use them. :-? Fewer of them? Pile them higher? Pile more loosely? Divide into multiple piles? (Oh, and by the way, the stand is also full of rocks - I like to keep a good selection on hand.)


----------



## lionpasa (Jan 25, 2008)

i would tank some out...If you go look at YOUR TANKS...You will get a good idea of setting up the rocks...You want to see your fish to enjoy them..... :thumb:


----------



## javnshu (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. 
Yeah, you're right. My fish seem happy and healthy, but I'd like to see more of them and less of a big pile of rocks.

Or maybe I'm just the most dedicated rock-keeper you'll ever meet.  

I guess I need to keep looking at the tanks section. Most of the ones I've seen there have almost no rocks. I'm looking for an example of the happy medium. Cause I'm clearly not finding it on my own.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...wow..that's quite a number of rocks in a big pile..  ....I guess you like your fish..."on the rocks"... :lol:


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

With that many rocks displacing water. your 72G is probably closer to 45 to 50G of water.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

javnshu said:


> Fewer of them? Pile more loosely? Divide into multiple piles?


I would use fewer, pile them more loosely and if you want make two piles. There doesn't appear to be enough in's and out's in the rocks. I like bigger gaps between the rocks where you can still see the fish that are in the rocks.

If you are going to use more than one type of rock I would also intermingle the types rather then having all river rocks on bottom and all slate on top.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with natalie559. Bigger gaps between the rocks.

Also seems like a lot of fish in that tank notwithstanding the rocks.


----------



## phred26 (Jul 14, 2004)

I think you should have 2 piles of rocks on either side of the tank, that helps the fish establish territory and will give your tank a more spacious look, but thats just my opinion, do what you like best!


----------



## Matt54 (Jan 8, 2008)

r the rocks glued together? or are they just stacked really well??? are those from a river or the beach???
I want to get a similar setup but I'm scared the rocks will fall. I am hoping, now that I can get outside, to start collecting some rocks this weekend.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think you need to remove some rocks also... although i actually like the way your setup looks, not sure what your enjoying more, fish or rocks.


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

HA......best corny quote of the day....LOL



css virginia said:


> ...wow..that's quite a number of rocks in a big pile..  ....I guess you like your fish..."on the rocks"... :lol:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Sometimes using large rocks makes for a more natural look. It also makes your aquarium look bigger. Too many rocks for mbuna is hard to do as they love rocks but compacting them together doesn't always give them the access they need for quick hiding.


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Joea said:


> Sometimes using large rocks makes for a more natural look. It also makes your aquarium look bigger. Too many rocks for mbuna is hard to do as they love rocks but compacting them together doesn't always give them the access they need for quick hiding.


Won't know what to think until you post a picture of the tank when the fish are awake. Now all I see are rocks. (I really like rocks.)

Later,
Marge


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Punman says "nothing like being stuck between a rock and a hard place."
I have demasoni and have moved to larger rocks. I think it makes the tank look bigger. This is only a four foot 45 gallon tank. The biggest rock is 12x6x4 inches. I may need to add a couple of more rocks as the fish mature.


----------



## baz11 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just did this Today fish love it in and out of the caves only go in and hide when I turn off the light. Other than that the swim around.


----------



## JPM2091 (Feb 7, 2007)

I love having rocks in my tanks also and I always pick up a rock if I see a nice one laying around  . What I do is leave the entire front half of my tank open and stack the rocks as high as I can towards the back half of the tank leaving swimming space in the front of my tank so I can always see my fish and plenty of hiding spots in the back! I also use lava rock which is great because their shapes make it easy to create caves without too much thinking :thumb: . Good luck post a pic when you finish renovating.

-James


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would use fewer, larger rocks. Try to vary the size more and definitely bigger gaps. That looks like someone just took a wheelbarrow and dumped a pile in there haphazardly. No good. Can't see the fish either? Whats the point then?

Lots of ideas here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=167384


----------



## baz11 (Feb 12, 2008)

Its way easier and faster let rocks sit over night or 20 min boiling and a big pot I found one for 10 bucks that's easier than thinking did I put to much bleach all that


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni (Mar 27, 2008)

isnt there a possibility that it could collapse?

I used to pile my rocks like that, but not as high. Then one day I came home to see all the rocks on the bottom. I was freaked out, I did a recount of my fish and all were there, I checked any cracks, etc. Everything was fine, and my rocks gave the tank this beautiful natural look. It was great! I wish I took a picture of it, so I could look back to try to make it like that again. But i never got that look again.


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

I was actually thinking the same thing about my tank... but I use lace rocks.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Houston, I like the look of your rocks, the difference is yours apears to have more swimming room and is made up of less small rocks but a few big ones. It looks as though you have a few large openings for the fish to swim in and around.

Anyone have pics of tanks with only 2-3 giant rocks? I was at a landscape yard the other day and they had huge 30-40 lb red lava rocks that looked magificent but I just can't picture in my mind if they were actually too big for tanks like mine which are 4 ft.


----------



## billr (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a couple of big lava boulders in my tank.its fairly easy to drill and chisel out caves.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Houston, I like your rocks. I too use lace rocks. I find they are easier to stack. I also have a rock addiction. I may have too many in my tank as well but I love a nice rock!! I can not leave the LFS without purchasing yet another lace rock.


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

spotmonster said:


> Houston, I like the look of your rocks, the difference is yours apears to have more swimming room and is made up of less small rocks but a few big ones. It looks as though you have a few large openings for the fish to swim in and around.
> 
> Anyone have pics of tanks with only 2-3 giant rocks? I was at a landscape yard the other day and they had huge 30-40 lb red lava rocks that looked magificent but I just can't picture in my mind if they were actually too big for tanks like mine which are 4 ft.


I have 3 big rocks with 2 smaller ones between them in my 180:









Frank


----------

